# Green River Diversion Dam Beta??



## peterich (Mar 15, 2005)

Does anyone know if you can run the Tusher diversion dam in Green River with a loaded 15" raft around the flow 10,000 to 15,000? It is a big hassle to take out there if you do the Deso/Grays to Mineral Bottom stretch...


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Scout it on the private property on the right. We slid a raft down the concrete on the dry side of the dam at 2,000 once but 10k could be sketch. I'd find a shuttle from Swasey's to the State Park in town if you're unsure. It's not a convenient or legal portage...


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

Also:
There is a public scoping right now accepting comments regarding this dam. They are going to be remodeling the dam following recent damage, and had initially proposed not including safe boat passage. Public pressure re-opened the scoping. If you have ever done a Powell trip, or have ever wanted to, ensuring they don't put in an unrunnable dam in the middle of several hundred miles of floatable water is paramount. 
Check out Emergency Watershed Protection:* Green River Diversion Repair | Utah NRCS
or email comments directly to [email protected].


----------

